# Lets see some barns with living quarters!



## x3booboo (May 2, 2011)

I'm trying to design the barn we will be building in a few months. It will have 14+ stalls, wash, tack, feed, bathroom, indoor arena, and living quarters. It will mostly be our private barn, but we will probably offer a few self care stalls. But anyway...we have looked at barn kits such as barnpros, uncle Howard's arena barns, ect. But we will probably hire someone local to build. But I want to see some ideas! I've searched the Internet and found a lot of neat designs, but maybe y'all have boarded at a barn like this? Show me some pictures! Thanks everyone! 
Oh, and also, what are some MUST haves in a barn this size that I didn't list? We are thinking of adding a sprinkler system in the arena. And I have never boarded my horses, I've always had them at home with me, but for those of you who do board, do you prefer a large tack room, or individual tack lockers close to your stalls? Anything you really loved at a barn that others didn't have? Thanks!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't have a big barn, I have a small nothing but 4 stalls. Then I have a separate stall right by the house. I wish one day I had the money to build a big barn with a small area for even just a couch and mini fridge or something. I always wanted one as a little girl so I could sleep in it!  I know my girls would have fun hanging out there! Can't wait to see everyones ideas and barns!


----------



## x3booboo (May 2, 2011)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I don't have a big barn, I have a small nothing but 4 stalls. Then I have a separate stall right by the house. I wish one day I had the money to build a big barn with a small area for even just a couch and mini fridge or something. I always wanted one as a little girl so I could sleep in it!  I know my girls would have fun hanging out there! Can't wait to see everyones ideas and barns!


I was the same way! I always was amazed by the big barns with big couches and kitchens!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

My current Barn has 2 apartments the BO stays in the top one you can see the windows in picture. Then the Bottom one they rent out to a outside person. the charge WAY to much for that apartment though. it is a 2 bedroom 600sqft and they charge 1200 a month! you can get a apartment here in town for less than $500 .
















Unfortunately I am leaving this barn in a Month the BO have become to much to deal with and the Hay quality went to crap they raised the board by $25 because of hay. No mind you I would gladly pay more if the hay was good but this is what they want to feed my horses.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> Unfortunately I am leaving this barn in a Month the BO have become to much to deal with and the Hay quality went to crap they raised the board by $25 because of hay. No mind you I would gladly pay more if the hay was good but this is what they want to feed my horses.


Like I said, atleast that has some green in it, and isn't straw!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Well we don't have it yet but were gonna build this one

Apartment Barn | Barn with Loft |The Denali Barn Apt 36 | Barn Pros


----------



## x3booboo (May 2, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> Well we don't have it yet but were gonna build this one
> 
> Apartment Barn | Barn with Loft |The Denali Barn Apt 36 | Barn Pros


I absolutely love the barn pro barns! But, unfortunately an indoor arena is a must have for me, and it is cheaper to do it all in one building rather then buying a barn pro barn AND a separate indoor :-( I wish they made one with an attached indoor, that would solve everything! Lol!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

x3booboo said:


> I absolutely love the barn pro barns! But, unfortunately an indoor arena is a must have for me, and it is cheaper to do it all in one building rather then buying a barn pro barn AND a separate indoor :-( I wish they made one with an attached indoor, that would solve everything! Lol!


They do have the option to customize barn plans so I'm sure they could always work with yalls idea. But they are. EXPENSIVE lol my poor wallet is so depressed haha


----------



## x3booboo (May 2, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> They do have the option to customize barn plans so I'm sure they could always work with yalls idea. But they are. EXPENSIVE lol my poor wallet is so depressed haha


Oh yes, very expensive, but beautiful! Lol I may look into them some more, but I think I would have to sell my arms and legs to pay for it! Lol


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Our house is attached to our indoor arena and stall area. My husband is a builder so we had very little labor cost. It's not the prettiest thing as far as houses go (metal siding and metal roof) but I love how close everything is.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I've looked at Barn Pros and liked the one you chose. I had a lot of feedback though that it is hard to get insurance. Have you looked into that?


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Farmchic said:


> Our house is attached to our indoor arena and stall area. My husband is a builder so we had very little labor cost. It's not the prettiest thing as far as houses go (metal siding and metal roof) but I love how close everything is.



AND YOU DID NOT POST PICTURES, WHY??????????????????? :lol:


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I checked and I don't have any except while under construction. I can try to post some early next week


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Wish my husband had looked at that barn pro plan before he built our barn  Good grief! The price is less than half what we paid for our barn! D: And it is GORGEOUS! Granted... the living quarters part was an afterthought here... but, still  haha


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

We were going to make our barn in the making with living quarters (for 5 people!) so when we were building the house we had someolace to live. But instead we found a house to move onto our land from trailers


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I will try to post some pics of my new barn. Not as big as you are wanting, but is has a VERY multi-purpose room in it. The dimensions on the room are roughly 26'X14'. We did a small 3/4 bath and a kitchenette. Hopefully it will have a Murphy bed. We bought inexpensive all weather wicker from Big Lots to furnisn it, so it will be easy to move around if someone needs to stay in it. 

The room is supposed to be my office, trophy room, dress harness storage, guest house, break room, etc......

LOVE the barn!! It is 84'X 40', with a 14' shed, so the entire covered part is 54' wide.
I have 6 box stalls, and 9 standing stalls. The center aisle is16', and there is a 12' cross aisle. I need an area to harness multiple horses, so we used the area next to the office for that, which makes it 24'X 26'. This area is also the wash area.

It is not a fancy place, but I worked in a 34'X 36' barn with only 2 stalls, and a 10' aisle for 10 years. 

I will hopefully do a "barn warming" reveal thread later, so I will save some other details for that, and not hijack your thread!

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Urban expansion resulted in the demo of a barn with lq so no pics. It was on the side of the barn. One entered the big barn door, then about 10' was the door to the lq's. It was two bedroom. Should a barn fire have happened the windows were low enough and big enough for a hasty exit. When building over top, people don't seem to realize how fast a barn becomes engulfed in flames, worse than a raging forest fire because the dust ignites. I've seen two and hope to never see another.


----------

